# Q7 handling



## Loki_VW (Jul 13, 2007)

I saw the ad on tv for the Q7 claiming that it's very safe. I saw the Q7 on the road and think it looks great, though it's a bit big... I like small SUVs like a RAV4. How is the Q7 for handling and reliability? I may wish to purchase a Q7.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 handling (Loki_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Loki_VW* »_I saw the ad on tv for the Q7 claiming that it's very safe. I saw the Q7 on the road and think it looks great, though it's a bit big... I like small SUVs like a RAV4. How is the Q7 for handling and reliability? I may wish to purchase a Q7.

The Q7 is larger than its cousins: VW Touareg and Porsche Cayenne (or, if you're into Toyota's: 4Runner), but feels similar in size, if not smaller in a way, when driven.
Its in an entirely different class than a 4Runner, let alone a Rav4, in performance, handlng, design and price; compares more to a Land Cruiser vs. Toyota's -- but drives/handles like a sports car vs. a Land Cruiser.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Q7 handling (Loki_VW)*

If you look at the crash test reports from IIHS the NHTSA, you'll find that Audi/VW generally do very well. The Q7 scored 5's across the board and has a raft of active and passive safety features.
I find the handling similar of our Q7 similar to that of our Touareg but the feel of it when driving is much different. Can't quite explain the differences...maybe it's the 4.2 V8 in the Q7 vs. the 3.2L V6 in the Touareg?
BTW- if you look at it's physical dimensions, you may be surpised to find that it's the same length as most mini-vans (~200"), so it's not a behemoth at all.


----------



## Giro (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Q7 handling (mml7)*

Well it sure isn't like driving the A3, but as far as SUVs are concerned it's one of the best I've driven. You most definitely feel like you're in a car and not a truck. I got the 20" wheels as well so I feel as if my Q7 handles better than those that I tested, which all had the smaller wheels, and even that didn't turn me off.
There is so much to love about the thing. I was very skeptical when Audi got into the game so late, but having all that time to see what worked and didn't over the years sure has paid off.
G


----------

